# Bully the Kid's**Bullymania**February 19, 2011**Perry, GA**



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

You can pre-register your dog for this event.
*PRE-REGISTRATION*

*TO PRE REGISTER WE NEED:*

*DOGS PAPERED NAME*

*ABKC #*
*OWNER NAME*
*PHONE NUMBER*
*SEX/AGE/CLASS (EXAMPLE FEMALE 1-2 POCKET)*​
*PLEASE E-MAIL THE INFORMATION ABOVE TO:*

*[email protected]*

*ONCE YOUR INFORMATION IS RECEIVED WE WILL E-MAIL YOU WITH A CONFIRMATION EMAIL INCLUDING YOUR ASSIGNED RING NUMBER. ONCE YOU ARRIVE AT THE SHOW ALL YOU WILL NEED TO DO IS PAY AND RECEIVE YOUR RING NUMBER.*

**** NICE AND SIMPLE...NO WAITING, NO LINES...JUST PICK UP AND GO!!!! ****​


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny (May 12, 2010)

Semper Fi Bullies will definitely be there!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SemperFiBullies_Manny said:


> Semper Fi Bullies will definitely be there!!!


OOH-RAH!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

oh man i want to go to this! i would love to see a bully show


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny (May 12, 2010)

Man wish this weekend would get here faster!!!


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny (May 12, 2010)

One day left!!!! 

Come check out in person, some nice bullies from all varities.


----------

